# "White rice is better than brown rice"



## soxmuscle (Jan 31, 2011)

"White rice is better than brown. Brown rice is white rice with a thick        hull around it. It is kind of like eating a walnut and not taking the        shell off. There are nutrients in the hull, but they have a very poor        bioavailability. Our bodies spend a lot of time and effort trying to break        down the shell, which will use up energy and slow our metabolism."

This is from a book I've been reading while dumping at work.

is this true?


----------



## persianprince23 (Jan 31, 2011)

my understanding is white rice has a higher GI then brown rice and is more stachy so i couldnt see how it would be "better" for you


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, I've never heard that. The part about it using up energy and slowing our metabolism. It does have more vitamins but if you buy enriched white rice I believe all of these vitamins are added back. I always thought the slower digestion of brown rice was a good thing.


----------



## 2B1 (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Wow, I've never heard that. The part about it using up energy and slowing our metabolism. It does have more vitamins but if you buy enriched white rice I believe all of these vitamins are added back. *I always thought the slower digestion of brown rice was a good thing*.




Me too. and its more palatable cooked plain than white imo.


----------



## GFR (Jan 31, 2011)

Brown rice is better. I mix mine 50/50, it tastes better to me that way and I am still getting at least some of the nutritional value of the brown rice.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 31, 2011)

The book is called like... "the asian diet" or something and discusses how Americans should eat like asians.

I really want to contact this guy and oust him for the bullshit he spews.

let me find a link.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 31, 2011)

The Asian Diet: Simple Secrets for eating right, losing weight, and being well


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 31, 2011)

"Dairy is bad for weight loss and            bone health?"

Really?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 31, 2011)

"Sugar substitutes are much worse than            sugar?"

Aren't these incredibly general statements?


----------



## 2B1 (Jan 31, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> "Dairy is bad for weight loss and            bone health?"
> 
> Really?





soxmuscle said:


> "Sugar substitutes are much worse than            sugar?"
> 
> Aren't these incredibly general statements?









I drink milk.  Alot sometimes if I'm aiming to increase weight.  Less if I'm cutting down.  Usually skim, as I try to get a large portion of my fats from unsaturated sources.  It's been my experience that _eating_ too much is bad for weight loss.  Not milk.  A steady decline in LHJO sessions also impedes my weight loss efforts.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2011)

Bump.

Any of the smarty pants like Built or Jodi want to chime in?


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 1, 2011)

Really, eat like an Asian!? I'll pass on being a 120 lb. fully grown adult male.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Really, eat like an Asian!? I'll pass on being a 120 lb. fully grown adult male.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 1, 2011)

At least you'll have no hair.


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 1, 2011)

This general statement that "white rice is better than brown rice" clearly depends on your definition of "better," which depends on your goals.


----------



## comingsoon (Feb 4, 2011)

But I know that brown rice is better.


----------



## Hubauer (Feb 5, 2011)

I would just take the author's word for it. After all, he is a licensed acupuncturist.



IronAddict said:


> Really, eat like an Asian!? I'll pass on being a 120 lb. fully grown adult male.


Noice!


----------



## LAM (Feb 5, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> "White rice is better than brown. Brown rice is white rice with a thick        hull around it. It is kind of like eating a walnut and not taking the        shell off. There are nutrients in the hull, but they have a very poor        bioavailability. Our bodies spend a lot of time and effort trying to break        down the shell, which will use up energy and slow our metabolism."
> 
> This is from a book I've been reading while dumping at work.
> 
> is this true?



that statement couldn't be anymore inaccurate. the metabolic rate increases greater with high fiber foods than with low fiber foods. by eating only the "white" of the rice or the endosperm only the sugars/carbohydrates are being ingested while the actual nutrients (vitamins and minerals) are in the hull.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> At least you'll have no hair.



Along with no dick.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Along with no dick.



Min0 would know. Min0 is Asian.


----------



## country1911 (Feb 5, 2011)

Not all Asians are small.  I think it boils down(pun intended) to calories in versus calories out.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

country1911 said:


> Not all Asians are small.  I think it boils down(pun intended) to calories in versus calories out.



I'll see you're sumo wrestler and raise you two sumo wrestlers.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 5, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> "White rice is better than brown. Brown rice is white rice with a thick        hull around it. It is kind of like eating a walnut and not taking the        shell off. There are nutrients in the hull, but they have a very poor        bioavailability. Our bodies spend a lot of time and effort trying to break        down the shell, which will use up energy and slow our metabolism."
> 
> This is from a book I've been reading while dumping at work.
> 
> is this true?



This is a racist statement.  Why does brown have to be better?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2011)

Eat oatmeal....


----------



## Laker33 (Feb 9, 2011)

brown rice better but white taste better


----------

